# HELP! Couple Costume for MHC



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Nothin huh?


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

ActionJax said:


> We'd like something that might be more of a "couple" costume. We're just not sure what will work.


Do either of you resemble Sonny and/or Cher? 

There are a lot of cool couple's costumes that have attended our annual Halloween part:
Popeye and Olive Oil
Jack Skellington and Sally
Gomez and Morticia Adams


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Abunai said:


> Do either of you resemble Sonny and/or Cher?
> 
> There are a lot of cool couple's costumes that have attended our annual Halloween part:
> Popeye and Olive Oil
> ...


Thanks for the post Abunai. But I'm concerned that those types of costumes might be a bit to tame for MHC. I've seen the picks on line and that place looks pretty WILD! Right now my wife is concerned that we won't be able to fit in...(costume wise). So we're looking for ideas to step it up a notch.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

MHC is definitely bigger than HauntX, but my wife and I just got back from HauntX. 
We hadn't originally planned on attending the costume ball but ended up going anyway, without costumes.
Costumes ranged from "none" to "incredible".


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, we might just have to go with "none" cuz we can't seem to decide on anything. Although my wife was thinking about demented clowns maybe. But that's really not my kind of costume. So who knows. What will probably happen is we won't dress this year. Get really down about it...see all the GREAT costumes and then next year plan to do something. LOL


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an idea. You could go as the characters from "The Strangers"









Find similar clothing and make the masks. It may be plausible.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going to MHC and trying to figure out a costume as well. Getting super excited, less than a month to wait!


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Pumpkinhead625..really good idea. Very simple and scary. Me likee! 

Itzpoplotl...hope to see you there. I'm told its going to be a BLAST!!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I went to the trade show last year and had a blast. This year I'm going to the masquerade ball and the trade show on Sunday (can't get whole weekend off work :/ ) hope to see you there! You could also do Lily and Herman Munster.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Lily and Herman Munster are a little more on the "wild" side compared to the Addamses. Although, I can see a Gomez and Morticia couple's costume where Tish is entwined with Cleopatra (her meat eating plant,) and Gomez has just come from an explosion with one of his toy train wrecks. 

You could create costumes that nod to the late H.R. Giger, like any of his movie characters, or inspired by any of his artwork.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Woo hoo!! Mom got me my masquerade ball ticket and trade show ticket for MHC for my birthday!!! Super excited now!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

what is MHC and where is it?


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

It's the Midwest Haunters Convention and it's in Columbus Ohio. 

http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't realize that there are so many of these conventions


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Neither did I, I just started looking into them/ going to them last year. MHC is close to where I live so it's an easy one for me to get to.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Krdistie said:


> Nothin huh?


Nope, we just went and enjoyed ourselves. Did dress at all. Well I mean we "dressed" but...well heck...you know what I mean. 

We had a GREAT time meeting everyone that we did. Allen Hopps class on air brushing was OUTSTANDING! He is as engaging in person as he is on his YouTube videos.

Got to talk with Ed from Midnight Syndicate. It had been a long time since we'd seen each other. (Dracula, 2003, The Kent Stage) 

And meeting Ed and Marsha Edmundson has to be listed as a "highlight" of our trip. Such wonderful, kind and giving people. They really took the time to make you feel engaged. I want to do all I can to try and get their show back on another network. I LOVED "Making Monsters!"

We're planning on going next year. And this time we'll make sure to plan on bringing some costumes. 

~Cheers!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I had a great time!! The ball was a blast, live the way my costume turned out and got tons of great ideas at the trade show. Really wanted to go to some of the seminars on Saturday but had to work until 430. Definitely looking forward to next year, already have costume ideas in my head.  I am hoping to see Midnight Syndicate at cedar point this year.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

This might not be appropriate but a few years ago at a private house party a couple arrived like this: she was dressed in a box that was painted up to resemble the look and shape of a brick. She wore a full set of tights under it and her head, arms and legs were free of it. He was dressed in white cover-alls and carried a cement trowel. He was the brick layer. They were a big hit.


----------

